# A kind donation from The X Factor



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Since the Lakers Forum has over 1,000 more posts than the Kings I'm going to do a kind thing and donate a post to this Forum.

Maybe some day this Forum will be able to catch up to the Lakers Forum.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Why your very welcome Wiggum!

This thread alone has gotten 3 posts!

That's something to be proud of!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

You don't think that the discrepancy in posts has anything to do with the fact that L.A. is like 10 tmes the size of Sacto, do you? Anyway, if you want to get into that, I believe the Bulls forum is killing you in terms of # of posts (incidentally, Chicago is smaller than L.A.)


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah, but this is my donation to the Kings Forum, this has nothing to do with the Bulls.

I'm happy to say that this thread has drawn 4 replies!

That's 5 posts in total!


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The X Factor</b>!
> Yeah, but this is my donation to the Kings Forum, this has nothing to do with the Bulls.
> 
> I'm happy to say that this thread has drawn 4 replies!
> ...


I gotta say, I'm a little disappointed with you, X Factor...you've always seemed a little more mature than this. You started this thread because either A) You were trying to be funny... or B) You think that by pointing out that the Kings board has less posts than the Lakers board that it somehow suggests the Lakers are better. In either case, it's pretty immature.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> Yeah, but this is my donation to the Kings Forum, this has nothing to do with the Bulls.


But it does have something to do with the size of L.A. compared to Sacto. There are more residents in L.A. by far, so naturally theres gonna be more basketball fans. So what's the point of this thread? Give me one good reason why i shouldn't delete it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

1) To raise a laugh
2) To see how much people pick on me....the same thing happened in the Lakers Forum. A Bulls fan posted something very similar to what I posted and no one said anything to him.

Delete it if you can't stand to look at it.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The X Factor</b>!
> 1) To raise a laugh
> 2) To see how much people pick on me....the same thing happened in the Lakers Forum. A Bulls fan posted something very similar to what I posted and no one said anything to him.
> 
> Delete it if you can't stand to look at it.


Why would you think that we wouldn't say anything about this? If someone does something stupid, they should be told that they did something stupid. You made a stupid thread that shouldn't have been made. You should have expected this. We don't care what happened on the Lakers forum.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

This is honestly the most retarded thread on the internet.... :sigh:


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

Worst thread EVER!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Wussup Guys!!!
What am I missing here??? :no: :no:
There's nothing New going on anywhere else


----------

